# how do you treat hoes?



## awhites1 (Jun 5, 2009)

alright not the best place to ask. I would rather keep my working out forums seperate for some reason but whatever. I dont feel like signing up somewhere else.
So I've been talking to a ho. shes a bonified super ho. shes married w/ two kids. Shes sits a couple of desk down from me. We've messed around once about a month ago when her husband went to a bachelor party. Im sure they probably dont have a good marriage but I know she likes to flirt is talking to a few other dudes at work besides me. I kinda started to really like her but I know you can't be w/ a woman like that. when i quit talking to her she really acts like she wants me but if I show her attention she blows me off.
Too make a long story short.....
my question is does that make me a btch if I quit talking to her b/c if we're gonna mess around I want it to be exclusive? or should I just hit it anyways and treat her like the slut she is?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes you are a bitch.

Sure go ahead and hit it anyway.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2009)

um, makes you too stupid to find a decent girl? sorry but true story.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 5, 2009)

You're retarded, not that that answers your question.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 5, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Yes you are a bitch.
> 
> Sure go ahead and hit it anyway.



agreed.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2009)

Treat her like you would your mother.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2009)

tell her how you feel. some women don't believe men are even interested in commitment, exclusivity... you don't have anything to lose really.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 5, 2009)

_"I would rather keep my working out forums seperate for some reason "_

So you worry about your impression on people at the forum somewhat, and then bury your bones in the same place you do your business, even a dog knows better, my dogs dig in one part of the yard then piss and shit in another.....


----------



## Built (Jun 5, 2009)

awhites1 said:


> alright not the best place to ask. I would rather keep my working out forums seperate for some reason but whatever. I dont feel like signing up somewhere else.
> So I've been talking to a ho. shes a bonified super ho. shes married w/ two kids. Shes sits a couple of desk down from me. We've messed around once about a month ago when her husband went to a bachelor party. Im sure they probably dont have a good marriage but I know she likes to flirt is talking to a few other dudes at work besides me. I kinda started to really like her but I know you can't be w/ a woman like that. when i quit talking to her she really acts like she wants me but if I show her attention she blows me off.
> Too make a long story short.....
> my question is does that make me a btch if I quit talking to her b/c if we're gonna mess around I want it to be exclusive? or should I just hit it anyways and treat her like the slut she is?


Okay, you mean "exclusive, other than her husband", or "you want her to leave her husband"?

Just so we're clear.


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 5, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Treat her like you would your mother.



how does this help? he is from the south.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 6, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> how does this help? he is from the south.



Yeah, that's basically a rite of passage for all my straight friends down here.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 6, 2009)

just make it a fuck buddy thing, tap it every so often and have fun.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 6, 2009)

as far as exclusivity is concerned, yeah-keep smoking the crack. She's a whore who cheats on her husband. Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## nkira (Jun 6, 2009)

Shit...And I thought I had problems.....You know what I mean jugge.



awhites1 said:


> alright not the best place to ask. I would rather keep my working out forums seperate for some reason but whatever. I dont feel like signing up somewhere else.
> So I've been talking to a ho. shes a bonified super ho. shes married w/ two kids. Shes sits a couple of desk down from me. We've messed around once about a month ago when her husband went to a bachelor party. Im sure they probably dont have a good marriage but I know she likes to flirt is talking to a few other dudes at work besides me. I kinda started to really like her but I know you can't be w/ a woman like that. when i quit talking to her she really acts like she wants me but if I show her attention she blows me off.
> Too make a long story short.....
> my question is does that make me a btch if I quit talking to her b/c if we're gonna mess around I want it to be exclusive? or should I just hit it anyways and treat her like the slut she is?


----------



## nkira (Jun 6, 2009)

Either way...So?



Built said:


> Okay, you mean "exclusive, other than her husband", or "you want her to leave her husband"?
> 
> Just so we're clear.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 6, 2009)

Dude, never treat a hoe! Make her buy her own shiite.


----------



## Chubby (Jun 6, 2009)

She is not just cheating her husband, she is also cheating herself and her kids.  That is her weakness and it will cost her big time sometimes in the future.  Just don't take advantage of other peoples' weakness.  
Just my opinion


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 6, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> She is not just cheating her husband, she is also cheating herself and her kids.  That is her weakness and it will cost her big time sometimes in the future.  Just don't take advantage of other peoples' weakness.
> Just my opinion



Dude what world do you live in? 
You cant change a girl that enjoys cheating, so the right thing to do is just hit it. I think either your a troll or your just too nice for this world.


----------



## T_man (Jun 6, 2009)

beat it with a stick, but dont go out of your way to do anything for her

if you do you'll be her bitch n she'll make u her slave without givin it up for u


----------



## Chubby (Jun 6, 2009)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Dude what world do you live in?


 




> You cant change a girl that enjoys cheating, so the right thing to do is just hit it.


 




> I think your a troll .


----------



## T_man (Jun 6, 2009)

chobby192 said:


>



good point chobby


----------



## Hench (Jun 6, 2009)

Can we ban Chobby yet?


----------



## nkira (Jun 6, 2009)

Not yet, let him come CLOSER....


----------



## Chubby (Jun 6, 2009)

nkira said:


> Not yet, let him come CLOSER....


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> don't take advantage of other peoples' weakness.
> Just my opinion




very good advice.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 7, 2009)

How do i treat hoes?

I grab them on the body with my manly hands, turn them upside-down, and plunge them into the ground.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 7, 2009)

Lol ^^^


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 7, 2009)

gaz, youre fucking stupid. But we love you.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 7, 2009)

Surely thats why you love me?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 7, 2009)

uh yes.


----------



## nkira (Jun 7, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Surely thats why you love me?





juggernaut said:


> uh yes.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 7, 2009)

fuck you i aint like ya little bitch whore


----------



## nkira (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## awhites1 (Jun 8, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> How do i treat hoes?
> 
> I grab them on the body with my manly hands, turn them upside-down, and plunge them into the ground.



Nice...alright. I know what I'm gonna do now. I didn't want her to leave her husband...but if she was gonna mess around I wanted it to be w/ just me and not every other guy at work. Shes really cute and yeah I like her but I dont like gonoherpasyphillis so...thanks


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 8, 2009)

awhites1 said:


> Nice...alright. I know what I'm gonna do now. I didn't want her to leave her husband...but if she was gonna mess around I wanted it to be w/ just me and not every other guy at work. Shes really cute and yeah I like her but I dont like gonoherpasyphillis so...thanks



So your alright with her husband giving her a big creampie for you to eat out, just not everyone else you work with?


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 8, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> So your alright with her husband giving her a big creampie for you to eat out, just not everyone else you work with?


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 8, 2009)

awhites1 said:


> Nice...alright. I know what I'm gonna do now. I didn't want her to leave her husband...but if she was gonna mess around I wanted it to be w/ just me and not every other guy at work. Shes really cute and yeah I like her but I dont like gonoherpasyphillis so...thanks



Gazhole does not support or endorse cruelty to womens. Just gardening tools.


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 8, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Gazhole does not support or endorse cruelty to womens. Just gardening tools.



gardening tools can't fight back like women can huh?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 8, 2009)

awhites1 said:


> Nice...alright. I know what I'm gonna do now. I didn't want her to leave her husband...but if she was gonna mess around I wanted it to be w/ just me and not every other guy at work. Shes really cute and yeah I like her but I dont like gonoherpasyphillis so...thanks


tits and a great ass have that effect on me too. However, knowing that my wife can and will cut my peepee off with a rusted butterknife keeps me at bay. She's Sicilian, so I know she's capable, and city girls do not fuck around.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 8, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> gardening tools can't fight back like women can huh?



If you've ever accidentally stepped on a rake causing it to flip up and 0wn your face, you know that statement is far from the truth


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 8, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> If you've ever accidentally stepped on a rake causing it to flip up and 0wn your face, you know that statement is far from the truth



i have not had that pleasure. ive seen videos though


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 8, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> i have not had that pleasure. ive seen videos though



Dirty boy


----------



## tallcall (Jun 8, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Gazhole does not support or endorse cruelty to womens. Just gardening tools.



....And smaller farm animals, lets not forget your sheep episode!


----------



## nkira (Jun 8, 2009)

tallcall said:


> ....And smaller farm animals, lets not forget your sheep episode!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2009)

Boats -n- Hoes
-Step Brothers

The Nina, The Pinta, The Santa Maria, 
I'll do ya in the bottom, while yer drinking San Grea. 
Nachos, Lemonheads, and my dad's boat, 
you wont go down cause my dick can float. 
We sail around the world and go port to port, 
everytime I come I produce a quart. 
Put on ya life vests let's drop anchor, 
there's a nice lady, oh, I'd like to swank her. 

Chorus x2 : Boat's N Hoes, Boats N Hoes, I gotta have me my Boats N Hoes. 

Deadliest Catch without the crabs, 
we're almost out of gas call the arabs! 
I'm a pussy pirate, my name is jack sparrow 
take off my pants so you can see my flush arrow! 
Make sure to wax, use ya mom's Nair 
you'll be amazed when I come in your hair! 
Pull up the anchor cause we're leaving dry land, 
get below deck with a tick in your hand.

Chorus x2 : Boat's N Hoes, Boats N Hoes, I gotta have me my Boats N Hoes. 

*Screaming* 

Dale Doback - "Turn it off!"

Brennan - "Ahhhh!"


***Not particularly useful....but funny...and kinda catchy at the same time.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 8, 2009)

Can't turn a ho into a housewife...Hos don't act right


----------



## ROID (Jun 8, 2009)

Dale Mabry said:


> Can't turn a ho into a housewife...Hos don't act right



Mr. Bigg in tha mother fu**king show talking bout D's HOs.......


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 8, 2009)

tallcall said:


> ....And smaller farm animals, lets not forget your sheep episode!



 i have no idea where that picture went.


----------



## T_man (Jun 8, 2009)

you use hoes n then chuck em in the tool shed along with your other tools when you done, and bring them out when you need them again


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 8, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> i have no idea where that picture went.



its always on the internet somewhere


----------



## lnvanry (Jun 8, 2009)

Surprised no one has said this:  but be careful banging a married woman...don't under estimate the craziness of a pissed husband who feels he has nothing to lose.

I've known a guy who went gone off the deep end and is sitting in prison for the "reaction"....just sayin'


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 8, 2009)

I'd be sitting in jail with my "reaction".


----------



## quadluver (Jun 8, 2009)

She doesn't care about you, she is just using you. Once you "hit it" you will fall in love with her because you are insecure and she will string you along. She'll have you buy her lunches, presents, happy hour drinks, whatever you can afford. You are faling into a trap. You think you are in control but you are not.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 8, 2009)

I say tap it if it gets you off...BUT don't be a whiney bitch if you get shot by her husband (or other piece of ass).


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 8, 2009)

lnvanry said:


> Surprised no one has said this:  but be careful banging a married woman...don't under estimate the craziness of a pissed husband who feels he has nothing to lose.
> 
> I've known a guy who went gone off the deep end and is sitting in prison for the "reaction"....just sayin'



Very true, Jealousy will make people act insane sometimes.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 8, 2009)

quadluver said:


> She doesn't care about you, she is just using you. Once you "hit it" you will fall in love with her because you are insecure and she will string you along. She'll have you buy her lunches, presents, happy hour drinks, whatever you can afford. You are faling into a trap. You think you are in control but you are not.



Ha, that's for the weak minded who cant play the game. Of course it happens to most of us when we were young and inexperienced. To fall in love with the "wrong" girl is a big mistake, you will end up going crazy.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 8, 2009)

lnvanry said:


> Surprised no one has said this:  but be careful banging a married woman...don't under estimate the craziness of a pissed husband who feels he has nothing to lose.
> 
> I've known a guy who went gone off the deep end and is sitting in prison for the "reaction"....just sayin'



So the lesson here is, how do you treat hoes? You don't.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 9, 2009)

if you fuck the broad on the first shot, she aint worth snot. If you do her six weeks to a few months later, she might be worthy of time spent.


----------



## Built (Jun 9, 2009)

Seriously. If a woman actually wants sex and gets it the first time you go out with her, it's a bad sign?

So if she wants it, she's supposed to wait?


----------



## westb51 (Jun 9, 2009)

I treat a bitch like 7-Up I never have I never will, I tell a bitch like this, Bitch, you without me is like Harry Melvin without Bluenotes, You'll never go platinum


----------



## nkira (Jun 9, 2009)

I wonder what the reaction would be if a woman started this thread. I mean there are married men out there who do the same things.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 9, 2009)

Built said:


> Seriously. If a woman actually wants sex and gets it the first time you go out with her, it's a bad sign?
> 
> So if she wants it, she's supposed to wait?


its usually a bad sign that she MIGHT be a ho. 
Is she makes you wait, then in my opinion, it's usually a chick that respects herself enough to wait to get to know the guy.


----------



## Uba (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm a manho to the fullest, the only reason I’m saying because I put out on the first date....wait don’t all of you?

I have always thought about this.

Imagine "fantasy land" girls/woman were the opposite of us, they were the one's trying to sleep with us, they were the one's trying to dance with us at the clubs and what not.

Jesus I would be the biggest ho ever...


----------



## Uba (Jun 9, 2009)

I have a feeling i'm going to regret that i posted that...


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 9, 2009)

Lol


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 9, 2009)

nah-when I was 25 to 29, I was a slut. And very proud of it. Then, I got mono and thought it was time to really stop before I got mononeralgonosclerosititis. Something about STDs just doesnt appeal to me.


----------



## lnvanry (Jun 9, 2009)

Mudge said:


> So the lesson here is, how do you treat hoes? You don't.


----------



## Built (Jun 9, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> its usually a bad sign that she MIGHT be a ho.
> Is she makes you wait, then in my opinion, it's usually a chick that respects herself enough to wait to get to know the guy.



Um, so she's supposed to make herself wait for what BOTH of you, in fact, want. 

Seriously. 

What am I missing here?


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 9, 2009)

Built said:


> Um, so she's supposed to make herself wait for what BOTH of you, in fact, want.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> What am I missing here?



right or wrong every guy is thinking if she will sleep with me this quick who else has she jumped into bed with this quickly?


----------



## Mudge (Jun 9, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> So your alright with her husband giving her a big creampie for you to eat out, just not everyone else you work with?



 thats nasty...


----------



## maniclion (Jun 9, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> right or wrong every guy is thinking if she will sleep with me this quick who else has she jumped into bed with this quickly?



What do you think the woman is thinking?  "He must really be into me to have slept with me so fast, maybe it's love at first site?"  Hell no she's thinking the same thing.  "This guys a manwhore, I wonder if I look up here on the headboard how many notches he has, nope no notches, let's peek over at his dresser see if he has a little black book, no....I'll grab is cellphone on the way to the toilet...."  My gf fucked me the first night, but she'd researched me through mutual accuaintances for half the night before I'd even talked to her.  After that first night we never spent a night apart for the next 4 years...


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 9, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> right or wrong every guy is thinking if she will sleep with me this quick who else has she jumped into bed with this quickly?


----------



## nkira (Jun 9, 2009)

No use, the cat's out of the bag now.....



Uba said:


> I have a feeling i'm going to regret that i posted that...


----------



## Built (Jun 9, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> right or wrong every guy is thinking if she will sleep with me this quick who else has she jumped into bed with this quickly?





juggernaut said:


>



If you jump into bed with her this quick, right or wrong she's going to be thinking "wow, this guy really thinks with his dick".

In other words, he's a man. 

I guess I'm just being too logical here. Or too "grew up in the seventies" - I mean, she wants it, he wants it, there you go. 

I don't see why she should have to be the police to prevent BOTH of them from getting laid. 

That's a hell of a lot of responsibility for a stupid game where nobody gets a happy ending for about six weeks!


----------



## danzik17 (Jun 9, 2009)

Built said:


> If you jump into bed with her this quick, right or wrong she's going to be thinking "wow, this guy really thinks with his dick".
> 
> In other words, he's a man.
> 
> ...



Can you like make some public service announcements or something?  Please?


----------



## Built (Jun 9, 2009)

I think I just did lol - but it's not me who needs to make 'em. It's the men who continue to enforce this silly game. I'm telling you, men are your own worst enemies.


----------



## nkira (Jun 9, 2009)

Says who?



Built said:


> It's the men who continue to enforce this silly game. I'm telling you, men are your own worst enemies.


----------



## Chubby (Jun 9, 2009)

They look like normal people to me, so why should I treat them differently? 





YouTube Video


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 10, 2009)

Built said:


> If you jump into bed with her this quick, right or wrong she's going to be thinking "wow, this guy really thinks with his dick".
> 
> In other words, he's a man.
> 
> ...


putting it that way; maybe I can rethink what I thought. 
Or maybe I'm just an old-fashioned guy who thinks the good ones are worth waiting for?


----------



## Chubby (Jun 10, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> maybe I'm just an old-fashioned guy who thinks the good ones are worth waiting for?


Do you mean they will come looking for you?


----------



## T_man (Jun 10, 2009)

Somtimes girls just get frustrated too and need a release.

I wouldn't think twice about jumping into bed with a girl if I was into her. By the time you're about 25 it doesnt matter how slow or fast she puts it out she's already had enough cock in her life. Infact the ones who have been in long relationships have had more cock than the slags.


----------



## Built (Jun 10, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> putting it that way; maybe I can rethink what I thought.
> Or maybe I'm just an old-fashioned guy who thinks the good ones are worth waiting for?



So, in your mind, the good ones are the ones who aren't as likely to want sex. 

Considering this is what many think to be a determining factor when searching for "marriage material", it explains a lot about why so many married men lament they don't get enough sex. 

Want a happy marriage? Marry a woman who WANTS you.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2009)

^ good advice.


----------



## nkira (Jun 10, 2009)

He is married to a women who WANTS him....don't encourage him for something more....




Built said:


> So, in your mind, the good ones are the ones who aren't as likely to want sex.
> 
> Considering this is what many think to be a determining factor when searching for "marriage material", it explains a lot about why so many married men lament they don't get enough sex.
> 
> Want a happy marriage? Marry a woman who WANTS you.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 10, 2009)

Built said:


> I think I just did lol - but it's not me who needs to make 'em. It's the men who continue to enforce this silly game. I'm telling you, men are your own worst enemies.



This is so true.


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 20, 2009)

My wife of 8 years, who I loved to distraction, and treated like a queen started having affairs on me over the last year.  When I caught her I lost it.

I beat her, I beat the fuck out of the guy.  I made him put my gun in his mouth.  I genuinely almost washed my entire life, my wonderful relationship with my children, and my own life down the drain because of the sheer rage and disgust I felt.  And I am not even a violent guy.

You are opening a can of worms you want nothing to do with.  First off, she is a worthless whore who isnt woman enough to leave her man if she wants to pursue other activities.  Second, you have no idea the pain and heartache you will be inflicting on this guy, or how he will react.

It's just a piece of ass.  It's not worth the drama you will go through.


----------



## nkira (Jun 20, 2009)

Jmorrison, My sympathies,

I keep hearing & have personally seen such mess up's in my family, relatives & friends....

Makes me think marriages are worthless...

But again there ARE good marriages too...

Something like lucky draw? (I suck at lucky draws)


----------



## QuestionGuy (Jun 20, 2009)

Built said:


> If you jump into bed with her this quick, right or wrong she's going to be thinking "wow, this guy really thinks with his dick".
> 
> In other words, he's a man.
> 
> ...



sooo ummm?? what are you doing tonight? Seen any good movies lately?


----------



## nkira (Jun 21, 2009)

QG, don't bother she's busy enough


----------



## clemson357 (Jun 21, 2009)

Exclusive?  She is fucking married.


----------



## nkira (Jun 21, 2009)

We know that, I meant she is really busy celebrating her birthday


----------



## Chubby (Jun 21, 2009)

I'll just shut up and wipe my tears. 





YouTube Video


----------



## nkira (Jun 21, 2009)

Chobby, what is your motive behind posting that video & the one on page 3 of this thread? No offence...but I am kind of lost here.


----------



## Chubby (Jun 21, 2009)

nkira said:


> Chobby, what is your motive behind posting that video & the one on page 3 of this thread? No offence...but I am kind of lost here.


Nothing special, really. Just trying to make people aware that these women are no less human than us just because what they do for living doesn't fit in our moral line value. Shit happens in life and not everyone is able to get out of it. These women are the one who became victim of it, it is not their option.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> Nothing special, really. Just trying to make people aware that these women are no less human than us just because what they do for living doesn't fit in our moral line value. Shit happens in life and not everyone is able to get out of it. These women are the one who became victim of it, it is not their option.




you might like this

Born Into Brothels-Calcuttas Red Light Kids


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> Nothing special, really. Just trying to make people aware that these women are no less human than us just because what they do for living doesn't fit in our moral line value. Shit happens in life and not everyone is able to get out of it. These women are the one who became victim of it, it is not their option.




for the purpose of this thread he is referring to ho as a slut not a prostitute. he means a woman who fucks for sport. i don't think many people would see these poor girls in that way, it's a totally different thing.


----------



## awhites1 (Jun 22, 2009)

jmorrison said:


> Second, you have no idea the pain and heartache you will be inflicting on this guy, or how he will react.



actually my mom cheated on my dad multiple times with multiple guys as I grew up and I was well aware of the situation. My parents only stayed married b/c we were too poor to afford a divorce. They did finally after I graduated from school. Its whores like this lady I work with and my stupid slut of a "mother" that make me not respect stupid btches. I've been cheated on myself and seen it directly in my life. It'll be a cold day in hell before I put a ring on a womans finger. Sorry you got burnt man. Really am b/c I know how it pretty much ruined my dads life. He suffers from depression and has no self esteem. its not his fault, he married that skank. Hope everybody learns from this. Just don't commit and the guys w/ wives dont need to take it so personally and talk about beating ppls asses and this and that. Its not the other guys fault that women can't keep there clothes on


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 22, 2009)

> we were too poor to afford a divorce.



In the long it was more expensive.


----------

